
Party REPL – A multi-player REPL built for pair-programming [video] - chedine
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJING0Vigpg
======
ivan_ah
Link to clojurepl [https://github.com/party-repl/clojure-party-
repl](https://github.com/party-repl/clojure-party-repl)

and HTMLsync [https://github.com/party-repl/html-
sync](https://github.com/party-repl/html-sync)

------
abcdcba
This is really cool. A little surprised on the choice of atom though.

~~~
IshKebab
Probanly because Atom has support for collaborative editing.

[https://teletype.atom.io/](https://teletype.atom.io/)

------
jpittis
Conj always makes me so envious. So many good talks.

This one, the Rich Hickey one on Maybe, the Stuart Halloway one on REBL.

Any other must watches?

Hickey: [https://youtu.be/YR5WdGrpoug](https://youtu.be/YR5WdGrpoug) Halloway:
[https://youtu.be/c52QhiXsmyI](https://youtu.be/c52QhiXsmyI)

~~~
kinleyd
Indeed. And it seems like ages since the last one, so I'm really enjoy the
current gush of talks.

